

Tips on Configuring Elasticsearch for High Performance - KarenS
https://www.loggly.com/blog/nine-tips-configuring-elasticsearch-for-high-performance/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Blog-9-tips-ES

======
_up
Also if you often only search a part of your DB (e.g. Search the Posts of one
user/group), use routing. In other DB also known as Partitioning.

[http://www.elasticsearch.org/guide/en/elasticsearch/referenc...](http://www.elasticsearch.org/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/mapping-
routing-field.html)

------
jaytaylor
Here is another set of notes which helped me improve my cluster configuration
[0].

[0] [http://gibrown.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/elasticsearch-
five-t...](http://gibrown.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/elasticsearch-five-things-
i-was-doing-wrong/)

------
Wonnk13
#3 was especially poignant. The first time I encountered the 'split brain'
problem i was left scratching my head for a while.

------
hyperliner
For beginners, I cannot recommend this tip highly enough:

"action.disable_delete_all_indices: true"

Protection, protection.

(from an actual victim who learned the hard way ;-(

